# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik doe een dieet samen met iemand

## Leontien

> Wil je afvallen? Zoek een paar mensen om het samen te gaan proberen. Uit nieuw onderzoek blijkt namelijk dat afvallen beter gaat in teamverband.


Nu.nl

Nu ik dit zo lees vraag ik me af of jij samen met iemand of met meer mensen een dieet volgen. Of volg je alleen een dieet?

Breng je stem uit en geef hieronder je uitleg!

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ben afgelopen week begonnen met minder te eten, en geen tussendoortjes meer. Mijn man doet met mij mee.  :Smile: 
Wij zijn allebei te zwaar, dus werd het tijd dat we maar weer eens even aan de kapstok gaan hangen. 
Je moet het natuurlijk wel alleen doen (de discipline hebben), een ander kan het niet voor jou. Maar het is natuurlijk wel fijn als je steun krijgt van je partner, of andere mensen. Je kunt elkaar stimuleren om niet zo snel aan de verleiding toe te geven als je een zwak moment hebt. En het is gewoon fijner dat er niet iemand voor je neus gaat zitten snaaien. (in principe moet je daar wel tegen kunnen, maar leuk is anders natuurlijk)
Zelf vind ik het wel prettig dat mijn partner meedoet. Maar ik moet zeggen, als ik er voor ga dan kan ik het ook alleen. Je kunt namelijk niet voor een ander lijnen, dat kun je alleen als je er zelf achter staat, anders hou je het niet vol.

----------


## christel1

Hoe leg je eigenlijk aan je partner uit dat hij dringend op dieet moet zonder hem eigenlijk te kwetsen ? Ik ben niet te dik maar mijn ventje is dringend aan een opknapbeurt nodig maar eerlijk ik durf het hem niet te zeggen, weet ook niet hoe ik het hem zou moeten zeggen eerlijk gezegd, ik heb natuurlijk makelijk praten, ik eet elke dag gevarieerd en ik ben geen snoeper maar ons prinsje kan niet warm eten op zijn werk, hij is wel altijd ergens de baan op met een collega en komt dan dikwijls met zijn boterhammen nog terug thuis en dan ja 's avonds eet hij zijn boterhammen op van 's middags en daarna nog een koekje of een chocoladereep enzo, fruit eet hij nooit, behalve als ik mee naar de winkel ga en fruit in de winkelkar legt maar zelf denkt hij er niet aan... moeilijk he ? En hij zou toch om gezond te blijven (heeft momenteel met niks problemen ook geen hoge bloeddruk of zo) maar er zou toch 15 à 20 kilo afmoeten... maar ik durf het hem echt niet te zeggen...

----------


## sietske763

kan je niet voorzichtig zeggen dt je je bezorgd maakt, omdat op deze leeftijd kans hebt op hartfalen, zeker met overgewicht?

paar maanden geleden zei partner dat ook tegen mij.....hij vond mij niet minder, maar maakte zich zorgen, ik voelde me echt niet gekwetst

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb nog nooit een dieet gevolgd, ik ben wel ooit eens naar een dietiste geweest omdat ik op sommige momenten moeite had om te eten en ik daar geleerd heb om wel te eten zodat mijn lichaam in elk geval brandstof krijgt en nu geniet ik van eten  :Smile:  Zit ook niet in mijn genen om dikker of steviger te worden...

Voor iedereen die wel een dieet volgt; veel succes en ik hoop dat je het kan volhouden  :Smile:

----------

